# Signed up yesterday, gone today



## Marten (Feb 13, 2007)

Just read the postings on thread Pierre H. Clostermann...
what a hostility! Luckily there ARE other forums where people treat each other with respect. I signed up yesterday to learn more about ww2 aircraft and modelling, but I'm afraid this will be the last visit to this forum.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 13, 2007)

Dont let the door hit u on the ass on the way out...


----------



## Bullo Loris (Feb 13, 2007)

Excuse me, my opinion: this is a very good forum!.

Bullo Loris


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 13, 2007)

Bye @sshole


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 13, 2007)

Bullo Loris said:


> Excuse me, my opinion: this is a very good forum!.
> 
> Bullo Loris



Thanks Bullo!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2007)

Just to ensure that you dont get second thoughts....


----------



## Chief (Feb 13, 2007)

Marty, can I call you Marty, I will anyway. This is WW2aircraft.net, not 
WW2pansies"R"Us.org. This site take up members consisting mostly of veterans. They aren't taught to be nice in the military. They're taught to take no prisoners. I actually find some of the arguments on here entertaining. Why you wasted your time to post one post to say that I have no idea? 
I'm not sure what they do in France by on this forum you need to earn your respect. You must trust me, I have experience in this subject especially on this site. But, if you post a queer comment you're gonna get the biggest tongue lashing since the creation of marriage, regardless. If you can't except that. That's fine. Get out.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 13, 2007)

Marten said:


> Just read the postings on thread Pierre H. Clostermann...
> what a hostility! Luckily there ARE other forums where people treat each other with respect. I signed up yesterday to learn more about ww2 aircraft and modelling, but I'm afraid this will be the last visit to this forum.



Typical French reaction. Runaway!!!


----------



## timshatz (Feb 13, 2007)

Keep it up guys, I'm diggin' the comments. Especially the pics, love the little kid and the dogs. LOL!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2007)

Way to go guys. He is not from France but the Netherlands. Look at the flag....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2007)

Was just about to say that...


----------



## Chief (Feb 13, 2007)

Close enough.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey,watch that.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 13, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Way to go guys. He is not from France but the Netherlands. Look at the flag....



Didn't they surrender before the French?


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 13, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Didn't they surrender before the French?


they were beaten but didn't turn turtle like the French


----------



## typhoonken (Feb 13, 2007)

I took a bit of a beating from les when I started posting here. But I left myself open to that BY posting my info. I coulda kept it to myself, but the reason for posting is to get info and other opinions. All feedback is good.

I caught up on the Pierre posts recently, and as much as I loved his book (The Big Show) I had found some inaccuracies and I see there are more. And I've been having a great time here, and getting all the info I've been looking for.

Great site, with alot of smart, talented, and funny people.

Thanks, 
Ken


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 13, 2007)

Ken, 60% of all newer members have taken a beating from me in the past, so dont kid urself into thinking ur special...

This guys special...


----------



## Chief (Feb 13, 2007)

Whose was worse? Mine or P38pilot's?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 13, 2007)

No contest Chief.... P-38 will top that list till this site finally goes down...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 14, 2007)

Like one of my DIs used to say:


> There's a time to talk, a time to listen, and a time to shut the f*ck up.
> Guess what time it is?


Some folks never learned to tell time I guess...

All of this is directed at the original poster. It is quite easy to find some place not to your liking and go elsewhere. It is cowardly to take a cheap shot on the way out. But if you were looking for a moderator or admin to apologize to you or beg you to come back, you are sorely mistaken.

Sometimes, preconceived notions on your heroes can get dashed when facts come up. Get over it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2007)

Rather than apologize I made sure he would not come back...


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 14, 2007)

It's not a real war until France surrenders!


----------



## timshatz (Feb 14, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Ken, 60% of all newer members have taken a beating from me in the past, so dont kid urself into thinking ur special...
> 
> This guys special...



Good one Les, another chuckle. Guy better get another job somewhere.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 14, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Didn't they surrender before the French?


Yeah, Germans attacked us first. By the way Holland is not as big as your USA, it's only about 150 km wide, so not much time to set up a defence if you're suprised by the enemy. This little army of civilians fought like hell those 5 days with guns dating from 1870 and with biplanes and nowhere to run to against the Wehrmacht, which even took the mighty US army 3 years to defeat. So please no comments like that on this little country, will you?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2007)

Chief said:


> Close enough.



Every met a Dutch man? The Netherlands is a great place and the people are very friendly....accept that numb nut who made this thread.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 14, 2007)

> So please no comments like that on this little country, will you?


As stated above, the Netherlands are great and I enjoyed all the time I spent there...


----------



## Chief (Feb 14, 2007)

I take it back. I'm actually part dutch, so it wasn't meant seriously. Nobodies as bad as France. Period.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 14, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Yeah, Germans attacked us first. By the way Holland is not as big as your USA, it's only about 150 km wide, so not much time to set up a defence if you're suprised by the enemy. This little army of civilians fought like hell those 5 days with guns dating from 1870 and with biplanes and nowhere to run to against the Wehrmacht, which even took the mighty US army 3 years to defeat. So please no comments like that on this little country, will you?



Marcel, no offense intended. It was a slight slight (if there is such a thing).

But it was also a fact, not a dig. The Dutch did fall before France. If that was due to happenstance of Geography, insubstantial armaments or bad planning, it does not change what constitutes history. I can not, and will not be changed. Unfortunate? Yes. But we can't change history to reflect only those things that don't annoy us. It's been tried before and it failed miseable. 

Again, no offense. Been to Holland, like the place. Another place with great beer.


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok...... so its Holland is cool and France still sucks???????????


----------



## Marcel (Feb 15, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Marcel, no offense intended. It was a slight slight (if there is such a thing).
> 
> But it was also a fact, not a dig. The Dutch did fall before France. If that was due to happenstance of Geography, insubstantial armaments or bad planning, it does not change what constitutes history. I can not, and will not be changed. Unfortunate? Yes. But we can't change history to reflect only those things that don't annoy us. It's been tried before and it failed miseable.
> 
> Again, no offense. Been to Holland, like the place. Another place with great beer.


Okay, no hard feelings here  You're right history is what it was, I just wanted to make sure people see it in the right perspective


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 15, 2007)

Marcel. Most do not judge by nationality but by the person involved. This is a rough old world. Better to take some knocks and dish some back to be some ones door mat. The Dutch during WW2 suffered greatly. most in this forum who have either military background or historical back ground know this as did the french. but what i think with the French is there ilogical Gallic Logic which annoys the **** out of most people in the world. But individually people are people even the French. Just some of their ideas need an enema and as for your country man who come and went like so much French sausage down a dogs throat. he needs to grow a little and quickly


----------



## Marcel (Feb 15, 2007)

You're probably right, Emac.


----------



## Civettone (Feb 15, 2007)

At least the French stop the fight when it's obvious they can't win the war ... 







Kris


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 16, 2007)

Civettone said:


> At least the French stop the fight when it's obvious they can't win the war ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe maybe not Kris. One does not stop fighting against tyranny all together. Fighting can take many forms not just huge armies slugging it out on a battlefield somewhere. As for the example of the European Resistance Movements in various European Countries during WW2. They didn't stop fighting just because their individual countries were occupied by the Germans during WW2


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 16, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Maybe maybe not Kris. One does not stop fighting against tyranny all together. Fighting can take many forms not just huge armies slugging it out on a battlefield somewhere. As for the example of the European Resistance Movements in various European Countries during WW2. They didn't stop fighting just because their individual countries were occupied by the Germans during WW2


I sure you can get some NKoreans to buy into that philosophy


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 17, 2007)

Civettone said:


> At least the French stop the fight when it's obvious they can't win the war ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take the Britt’s for instance….. they fought the Germans tooth and nail willing to take it to the bloody stumps. The Battle of Britain was a meat grinder in the air.

They chose to fight….. and fight they did! The fascists never set foot on that island. They chose not to give up and be raped and pillaged by a tyrant and the Imbeciles that followed him!

The French on the other hand decided to rely on the theory that an inferior fortification “Maginot Line” would hold back the advancing Germans. Not only are the French not to smart but they also chose to lift up their skirt and take it from behind from the Germans! 

Panty waist French! They needed to take lessons from the Britt’s.

They are not worthy of respect.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yak thats a bit harsh. You know not all Frenchmen and women chose that. They fought tooth and nail inside France to free France. Just the Leaders of France who capitulated and threw up their hands to surrender to the Germans. As Napoleon said there isn't bad soldiers just bad generals who cocked it up for the French and considering what the French People had gone through in WW1 with the belief in the Maginot Line its not surprising really that the French Govt fooled itself in believing static defences would impede an advancing army. Germans made same mistake with their Atlantic Wall being inbreachable as it turned out neither was. Patton himself virtually said that any man made obstruction made by man was never built not to withstand sustained attack etc and an army could defeat such fortifications etc. I am not defending the French but remember many a French man and woman died in the Resistance Movements and many a French man and woman lost family to the Germans for various reasons or another and those same French men and women gave their lives in protecting down allied airmen from capture by the Germans. Not all the French did this but many did Yak


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 17, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Yak thats a bit harsh. You know not all Frenchmen and women chose that. They fought tooth and nail inside France to free France. Just the Leaders of France who capitulated and threw up their hands to surrender to the Germans. As Napoleon said there isn't bad soldiers just bad generals who cocked it up for the French and considering what the French People had gone through in WW1 with the belief in the Maginot Line its not surprising really that the French Govt fooled itself in believing static defences would impede an advancing army. Germans made same mistake with their Atlantic Wall being inbreachable as it turned out neither was. Patton himself virtually said that any man made obstruction made by man was never built not to withstand sustained attack etc and an army could defeat such fortifications etc. I am not defending the French but remember many a French man and woman died in the Resistance Movements and many a French man and woman lost family to the Germans for various reasons or another and those same French men and women gave their lives in protecting down allied airmen from capture by the Germans. Not all the French did this but many did Yak



 
It is not harsh. It is stark reality. The Germans knew that we would make it into and thru “fortress Europe” the Germans were not that stupid. That is why they tried to beef up the areas that they thought we were going to hit.

Do you know why we made it thru??? It is because we were not going to give up no matter what! We had shear determination and the Germans had a tactic called “Blitzkrieg”. 

In both of those ideals “surrender” is not part of the program. A few good people do not make a good army or country for that matter.

Geographically speaking I liked France. But that is where it stops! “ Cheese eating surrender monkeys”

Patton also said that it is better to die on a field of honor than to surrender. 

The comment “it’s was the governments fault” is a cheap scapegoat! They are still thinking that way today.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am not defending the French Govt by any means. But one the French people still continued to fight even though their leaders gave up Yak seemingly you take no notice of the fight the French People did inside France and the assistance they gave to Allied Servicemen and Women. France did not surrender during WW1 to the best of my knowledge. French Troops had worse leaders then the British did during same war and yes the French did refuse to fight under circumstance due to high casuality rates on the Western Front during WW1 but again this was down to bad leadership not up to indidvidual units of the French Army. But even the British Army had mutinies in WW1 and it was the best kept secret of the war. And British desertion rates were extremely high during the first battle of the Somme another secret kept. So think again Yak

And as for the Atlantic Wall in Normandy. It wasn't as easy to breach that wall as you are referring to. Well seemingly to the troops it wasn't. Now ask yourself this question. Were the Germans Silly enough to attack the Maginot Line head on? Knowing full well it would have cut them to pieces. And the Germans didn't know precisely where the Allies were going to attack either Yak. Whether it be at Normandy or Pas De Calais or even in Norway let alone France. Ask yourself another question. Why didn't Hitler attack Switzerland? And no it wasn't because of the financial system of banks. It was because the Swiss not only had terrain in their favour but had strong fortifications in place through the Alpine Region. And for another reason Yak. If it wasn't for the geographic reasons that saved England from invasion plus the RAF Fighter Command. England would surely have been over run like France Greece Belguim Holland Norway Denmark Poland and nearly Western Russia . With the exception of Russia and England. Those other countries were over run. Some had standing armies so to speak of, others didn't. Or are they just as gutless as you are referring to france as Yak?

And Yak do you expect me to believe that when the USA fought in Vietnam and Korea that the ideals of victory in both those wars was seen through. Not just on the Battlefields but politically as well. The US led Allies won every battle in Vietnam but were unsuccessful in winning the war. And Korea was a stalemate which we still have today. Mistakes were made in Somalia by US Forces underestimating the Somalia Militia Men and gunmen of Warlords in that country. And now we have the War in Iraq with bumbling politicans on both sides of US Govt and other Allied Govts including my own making mistakes but not only in Iraq but also Afghanistan. Thank god for the Troops who mostly know whats going on. And all this is stark reality to Yak. I wonder how a Frenchman reading your comments would feel and updating some stark realities of his own towards you. 

Patton was the last one to talk Yak. He got killed in an every day car accident. So claiming what he said in retrospect is pointless about dying on a battlefield etc

If you are to cast stones like you are doing Yak at france in the last war. Some one is going to point out some of your own country's shortcomings. better to come from an Ally then an enemy Yak. And I am not trying to offend any one from the US. But your own country does have some shortcomings of its own, as all countries do Yak


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 19, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> I am not defending the French Govt by any means. But one the French people still continued to fight even though their leaders gave up Yak seemingly you take no notice of the fight the French People did inside France and the assistance they gave to Allied Servicemen and Women. France did not surrender during WW1 to the best of my knowledge. French Troops had worse leaders then the British did during same war and yes the French did refuse to fight under circumstance due to high casuality rates on the Western Front during WW1 but again this was down to bad leadership not up to indidvidual units of the French Army. But even the British Army had mutinies in WW1 and it was the best kept secret of the war. And British desertion rates were extremely high during the first battle of the Somme another secret kept. So think again Yak
> 
> And as for the Atlantic Wall in Normandy. It wasn't as easy to breach that wall as you are referring to. Well seemingly to the troops it wasn't. Now ask yourself this question. Were the Germans Silly enough to attack the Maginot Line head on? Knowing full well it would have cut them to pieces. And the Germans didn't know precisely where the Allies were going to attack either Yak. Whether it be at Normandy or Pas De Calais or even in Norway let alone France. Ask yourself another question. Why didn't Hitler attack Switzerland? And no it wasn't because of the financial system of banks. It was because the Swiss not only had terrain in their favour but had strong fortifications in place through the Alpine Region. And for another reason Yak. If it wasn't for the geographic reasons that saved England from invasion plus the RAF Fighter Command. England would surely have been over run like France Greece Belguim Holland Norway Denmark Poland and nearly Western Russia . With the exception of Russia and England. Those other countries were over run. Some had standing armies so to speak of, others didn't. Or are they just as gutless as you are referring to france as Yak?
> 
> ...



First off let’s start with you quoting Patton first…. with this brainless banter you are spewing here.

“Patton himself virtually said that any man made obstruction made by man was never built not to withstand sustained attack etc and an army could defeat such fortifications etc.”

Now you are trying to discount him with saying:

“Patton was the last one to talk Yak. He got killed in an every day car accident. So claiming what he said in retrospect is pointless about dying on a battlefield etc”

Like he could stop fate!

You are all over the place…. bringing up pointless arguments! 
Napoleon to Korea then to Vietnam. This is WW 2 forum and the subject matter is WW2.

I think it was the French that started the war in Vietnam and then bailed!

Also…. I call you to task to point out where…. I indicated that the wall in Europe was easy to get through! It was not!

Let me ask you this…. was it dead Aussie bodies littering the beaches at Normandy????

No it was not! It was mostly Americans. 

Since your such a fan of the US. Recently your illustrious leader made the comment that the US needs to commit more troops to the war in Iraq! 

Your leader needs to send some more than the 2,000 troops he has now.
Or the next option …… Shut his cake trap!
By the way isn’t that a Union Jack on your flag?

The bottom line is you are trying to dilute the facts with BS.

Hitler killed 6 million Jews, France surrendered and the allies won the war.

We would have won the war without the few French that actually had a spine or not.

I defiantly would not want “you” covering my six. Your to inconsistent! 

BTW: I loved my trip to S Perth. Met some really nice people too. 

I guess they all can’t be that way!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

First every one calm down. Discuss this like adults.


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 19, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> I am not defending the French Govt by any means. But one the French people still continued to fight even though their leaders gave up Yak seemingly you take no notice of the fight the French People did inside France and the assistance they gave to Allied Servicemen and Women. France did not surrender during WW1 to the best of my knowledge. French Troops had worse leaders then the British did during same war and yes the French did refuse to fight under circumstance due to high casuality rates on the Western Front during WW1 but again this was down to bad leadership not up to indidvidual units of the French Army. But even the British Army had mutinies in WW1 and it was the best kept secret of the war. And British desertion rates were extremely high during the first battle of the Somme another secret kept. So think again Yak
> 
> And as for the Atlantic Wall in Normandy. It wasn't as easy to breach that wall as you are referring to. Well seemingly to the troops it wasn't. Now ask yourself this question. Were the Germans Silly enough to attack the Maginot Line head on? Knowing full well it would have cut them to pieces. And the Germans didn't know precisely where the Allies were going to attack either Yak. Whether it be at Normandy or Pas De Calais or even in Norway let alone France. Ask yourself another question. Why didn't Hitler attack Switzerland? And no it wasn't because of the financial system of banks. It was because the Swiss not only had terrain in their favour but had strong fortifications in place through the Alpine Region. And for another reason Yak. If it wasn't for the geographic reasons that saved England from invasion plus the RAF Fighter Command. England would surely have been over run like France Greece Belguim Holland Norway Denmark Poland and nearly Western Russia . With the exception of Russia and England. Those other countries were over run. Some had standing armies so to speak of, others didn't. Or are they just as gutless as you are referring to france as Yak?
> 
> ...




For your reading pleasure:

Text / The Complete Military History of France


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 19, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> First every one calm down. Discuss this like adults.



Ahhhhh this is a charged subject ya....

I was going to ask if you have sat in a Me 109?

I have some pics and intersting stories. We have a real one here... and it flies too!

What a nice bird! Also we have a pilot Named Carl Piuett (spelling) he was in at the end of the war. Great stories to share.

Are you interested in seeing the pics?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

Yakpilot said:


> I think it was the French that started the war in Vietnam and then bailed!



Actually it started with the Japanese and when they left the French picked u where they left off.



Yakpilot said:


> Let me ask you this…. was it dead Aussie bodies littering the beaches at Normandy????
> 
> No it was not! It was mostly Americans.



That is a pretty ignorant statement too. The US was not the only nation that landed on the beaches of Normandy. By 19 June the US forces had put 314,504 men, 41,000 vehicles, and 116,000 tons of supplies. The British (which includes Canada and Australia) put 314,547 men, 54,000 vehicles, and 102,000 tons of supplies.

Total US casualites for June 6, 1944 (to include KIA, MIA and WIA) were 4696. UK Casualties (includes Canada and Australia) (includes KIA, MIA, and WIA) were 3747. These are all just estimates as well.

So as you can see it was a unified effort by the Allies on D-Day. So dont give the **** that the US was the only reason the allies were successful on D-Day. 

*Do not dare insult and bring shame to the fallen members of the fellow allies or to your own country by defaming fallen allied soldiers! As I veteran I take offense to anyone who does that!* 



Yakpilot said:


> I defiantly would not want “you” covering my six. Your to inconsistent!



I would have no problem with him covering mine. He actually served as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

Yakpilot said:


> Ahhhhh this is a charged subject ya....
> 
> I was going to ask if you have sat in a Me 109?
> 
> ...



Yes I have sat in a Bf-109. We have several real ones here in Germany and a flying one as well now.

But yes I would love to see the pics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

And some more numbers just for the hell of it. If you really want to know how many troops were landed on D-Day.

*UK Forces*

Gold 24,970 
Juno 21,400 
Sword 28,845 
*Total 75,214*

*American Forces*

Utah 23,250 
Omaha 34,250 
*Total 57,500*


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am definitely debating like an Adult Alder. When have you ever known me not to


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

I am just putting it out for everyone.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2007)

> Another stay out of Perth. Bad enough with pollution off the Western Australian Coast without you swimming in it.










> Unlike your own Flag the best you could come up with was a number of ****ing stars and strips.


Hey now, that flag has meaning, as does the stars and the stripes... Say what u want to about Yak, but lay off the America bashing... It makes u look bad in our eyes.... Please defend ur country, as I would expect u to do, but do it in such a way as to not offend all the other Americans here...

Heres some info on our flag.. The current form of the American flag, with its thirteen red and white stripes, blue field, and fifty white stars, has an evolutionary history. On 14 June 1777, the CONTINENTAL CONGRESS passed the first Flag Act, which reads, "Resolved, That the flag of the United States be made of thirteen stripes, alternate red and white; that the union be thirteen stars, white in a blue field, one star for each state, representing a new Constellation." The basic design of the flag—one canton, or area similar to but smaller than a quadrant, and an open field—may be said to originate with the "red ensign," a British flag from the reign of Queen Elizabeth I... The 13 stripes represent the original Thirteen Colonies that rebelled against the British Crown and became the first states in the Union...

My flag means more to me than the blood that runs through my veins... Dont insult my flag... I've bled for it, almost died defending it... We dont Australia bash here, dont America bash... Make fun of his dog or his sisters vaginal warts or something...



> And as for dead Aussie during WW2 and WW1 there are thousands of them lying in graves where your ****ing country never even set foot in During WW1 and WW2.


And dont think for a minute that any well-informed American doesnt know the sacrifices that Australia has made in any War... I have worked with Aussies before, and showed what gratitude I could...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

Yakpilot said:


> Is the pot stirred yet? LOL
> 
> So let’s break it down.
> 
> ...



It was an allied effort...

Choose your words more wisely next time.



Yakpilot said:


> Now to point out….. My grandfather was one of the men killed in action on Omaha beach.
> I visited his grave this summer when doing a family tree study in France.



I had a Grandfather who landed on Omaha too. And a Grandfather who was a Major in the German Wehrmacht on the Eastern Front. Fought in Stalingrad. 



Yakpilot said:


> I never got to know this man because he fought in the last noble cause.



I am sorry for your loss.



Yakpilot said:


> Last note …. We have something in common…. I was an AH 47 crew chief …. DS vet…



I was a Blackhawk Crewchief. Over 1500 flight hours and 650 combat flight hours.

Are you sure you dont mean CH-47. Only 4 AH-47s were made and they were discontinued from service in Aug. 1967. And only SN 64-13149 survived the war.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Make fun of his dog or his sisters vaginal warts or something...


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yakpilot said:


> First off let’s start with you quoting Patton first…. with this brainless banter you are spewing here.
> 
> “Patton himself virtually said that any man made obstruction made by man was never built not to withstand sustained attack etc and an army could defeat such fortifications etc.”
> 
> ...



Well stay out of Australia if you can't get on with some one that disagrees with you. And another about my National Flag I fancy you wouldn't be so ****ing willing to open your fat ****ing mouth about my Country's National Flag after I put my ****ing knuckles in that ****ing Yank gob of yours. As for my country men and women serving overseas. during WW1 and WW2 they were serving before your country even decided to get into both conflicts. And there are scores and literally thousands of DEAD AUSTRALIANS in areas of this world that your country servicemen and women never saw action or combat in. And as for WW2 what happened to your grand scheme of defending the Philippines. Got ****** up didn't it Got chased out by Japs for **** sake and another of your prima donna generals like that murdering butcher Patton had to come and hide his arse in my country. And it was Australians who defeated the ****ing Japanese on Land PNG Campaign go and look it up if you want but some Americans are so self absorbed like you of course you wouldn't know of the Kokoda Campaign. As for this forum being sorely devoted to WW2 and aeroplanes have another ****ing look as there are posts dealing with all types of forums and posting. 

As for your comments about looking after your 6. After what i read and about comments about not only My Prime Minister and My Nations Flag. You would be lucking if I didn't kick you fair up your ****ing 6 and real give you an arse kicking . 

And as for My Prime Minister giving the ****wit Bama a lashing. You saying that Prime MInister Howard was incorrect and Bama the ****ing fruit loop wants to withdraw troops next year. ****ing idiot Bama guarantteed to give victory to the enemy. As for my Prime Minister he has already increased Troops Levels to Iraq and Afghanistan you dozey fool and did so in last 48 hours more so then some idiotic presidential dim wit canidate who swings his nuts on popular voting. And as for freedom of speach go **** yourself I will say what i ****ing what whenever i want

I am well aware that 6 million Jews died in WW2 so did 30 million Russians and your point is. And you still haven't given me any reason why other countries like France which were over run capitulated as well. And do you condemn them as well. Obviously not


I would say most Americans are fine and charming but it appears you are the exception to the rule. By the way the Perth International Airport only made one mistake they let you in. With good fortune and management that will not occur again


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

Alright everyone even though this is amusing to people like myself and Les lets tone it down a bit.


----------



## Erich (Feb 19, 2007)

I think this thread should of been locked many moons agooooooooooooooooo .....

c'mon guys


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 19, 2007)

Bang..


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, Yak is actually the one in the wrong for insulting Australia's contribution to the War effort...

Yak, we dont run around here insulting a Nations contribution to the War, well, except the French maybe, but.... All joking aside, please show some respect for the other members here... Their national pride is the same as urs...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay I am going to have to move some posts here, because I want to see a response to some of them.


----------

